# Why so many shopping channels....



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Why do they have so many shopping channels??? My guess would be they are free, does anyone buy off of the shopping channels??? I would like to see Trio, National Georgrahic Channel, and others instead of shopping channels.... 

I will say at 3 am, the shopping channel has more excitement than most channels..... LOL


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Actually, those shopping channels are quite popular. Plus, cable only carries about 1 or 2 of them so Dish looks a lot better to some people by carrying 5 times as many. I can imagine that those shopping channels rake in a ton of money.

As for Trio and National Geographic, you can look for those to be added in the near future. It is especially likely that you will see those channels soon because Dish just launched Echostar 7 which gave Dish some room to add more channels. Also, those channels are on Dish's priority list since they are 2 channels that are carried by DirecTV and not Dish. 

Better yet, contact Dish and tell them that you want to see those channels.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

I would be willing to have 45 shoppiing channels if it meant that i could get a new package say at300 for $39.99 per month.


Of course 45 would be shopping but that still leaves 255 for other stuff.

SIG:

tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cable/Satellite providers have to pay channels so much per subscriber to carry a channel, with shopping channels that is reversed. The shopping channels pay the provider in order be carried, the money of coarse comes from the products they sell. As for buying from them, HSN and QVC are the only ones Id trust.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

On Dish, 3 of the shopping channels are actually buying time on the "Business channels" that dish leases out to anyone willing to pay. 
Channel 227 America's Collectibles Network is really a remapped channel number for business channel 9601
Channel 225 Beauty and Fashion Channel is really a remapped channel number for business channel 9602
Channel 223 The Men's Channel is really a remapped channel number for business channel 9612

Channel 217 is also a "paid" channel. GEMS buys most of the time and other paid programming is shown during the weekdays.

The remaining shopping channels 222, 224, 226, 228, 229 also pay Dish to be carried. And a few are REQUIRED to be carried in order to get other channels. For example, ShopNBC MUST be carried on Dish in order for dish to be able to carry CNBC, MSNBC and NBC O&O LIL stations.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

Now I see.... I was not aware that they paid to be on there.... So with the NBC Shopping Channel, they pretty much break even showing their channels by having Shopping Channel.... 

Are the spot beams working yet.... I haven't noticed much difference in picture quality with E7 but then again I thought it was pretty darn good to start with....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

As long as the Shopping Channels pay to be on (thus subsidize me) and I can de-program them from my Favorites list (which I do) I can live with them. I know some people who when they hear the # of shopping channels, their eyes light up the way mine did when I saw the # of News Channels :grin:


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

QVC is based in West Chester, PA. People even pay to go to tour the QVC studio there. People do watch and buy products from these channels.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The shopping channels are there for the reason the adult channels are there. They are the only channels that make money for the DBS companies, thus helping keep costs down.

I know some people hate this fact but its a way of life.

Shopping channels and adult channels are all the same in my book, if you dont like them dont watch them. 

(Please dont make this into a discussion on how the adult channels are bad (or good) just trying to point out that these two types of channels make money for the satellite companies.)


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/business/3155109.htm
http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/business/3155110.htm
http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/business/3155111.htm

Check out these 3 links. QVC makes more revenue than ABC!! 
Suppose DirecTV & Dish pulled QVC from lineup after current contract expires. QVC would lose 17 million homes. Home shopping fans will switch to HSN, Shop At Home or ShopNBC. Serious QVC fans would be saddened, but I doubt they'd drop sat tv to go back to cable for just QVC. QVC's revenues would fall most likely. Although QVC pays E* and D and its fine for the DBS providers, E* and D have a bargaining chip they could use maybe if they really want CCSN-Phila. up. Keep QVC on sat, if you let us offer subs CCSN and CN8. Comcast offers Service Electric in Allentown, the Comcast SportsNet work, they offer other cable systems in region, its time DBS gets to offer it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Depending on the contract, the home shopping zones probably pay both a monthly carriage fee plus a small commission from the items sold. When I ordered from a home shopping zone a few years ago, they asked where I watched the channel. 

Whenever, I say that the pirates should have their receivers ECM-ed so that they can only watch the religious stations and home shopping zones, I was halfway joking... and halfway serious.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually most of the shopping channels are available on Dish Network WITHOUT subscription.

I did an install for a friend a few weeks ago and was suprised to see that you got quite a few shopping channels for free.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I hope that Bowling For Soup is right concerning Trio and National Geographic. I would also like a few more news channels since everybody's suggestion of a locals news package probably won't happen. Newsworld International and All News Channel would be VERY nice additions. The only shopping channel I'm interested in Dish doesn't carry. Direct 2 U Network looks rather interesting. I can sit there and drool over the computers and technology stuff that I'll NEVER be able to get.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't think the dozen or so shopping channels should count in the 50 Channel package, or the 100 channel, etc. Of course, I don't think 30 cd/audio channels, or 20 Fox Sports channels should count either. Or all those long distance education channels! I'm sure they are usefull to some people but I doubt that many people here in Houston are getting degrees from some California college via dbs.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am still trying to figure out what the Good Samariatan Network (channel 9415) actually broadcasts. Everytime I tune there there are photos of there of folks just about clinging to life. The only time I saw video on there was showing how to use the Hospitals new phone system, and that video was old with a copyright of 1991.


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

GSN, I am not sure what that is either, I had/have most of those channels hidden in my EPG anyways... No use passing channels I dont need  now I just need to actaully get the dish up so I can watch it again, im getting tired of standard cable in my apt


----------

